# Anyone Looking To Give Up Smoking?



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

I have recently discovered the world of Vaping.

Anyone interested and I'll post what I've learnt and also some links.


----------



## vinbo (Mar 9, 2011)

Yes please I "quit" last year

(if the mrs asks)


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

I've been using e-cigs now since the begining of December and don't miss tobacco at all.

I currently use the Skycig model (www.skycig.co.uk). The starter pack currently costs Â£49.99 but you can put the code *SLUK *at the checkout stage to get a Â£30 discount.

Cartridges are refillable, despite what you see on the different websites, www.dx.com is a good (if slow) supplier of 'juice' for refilling.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Interesting, I can chug my way through 60+ a day and had been looking to cut down a bit. I actually like a smoke tbh. I thought about one of those electronic cigs but speaking to several chemists it was the old story, you have to want to quit. I ended up buying a Â£1.99 ciggies with a one off cartridge. Supposed to last four weeks and I have cut down loads. As said I'm not bothered about stopping completely but with this I'm down to half a dozen a day. And it actually looks like a proper ciggies unlike the older ones which looked like you had a tampon sticking out your gob :lol: :lol:

So far so good 

One minor thing though, there are a lot of places around here banning these vapour ciggies just the same as regular smokes. As one bar manager said they look to real and before you know it he was getting people lighting up real ones thinking it was ok or being overlooked so you will still end up standing outside in the cold :lol: :lol:


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> One minor thing though, there are a lot of places around here banning these vapour ciggies just the same as regular smokes. As one bar manager said they look to real and before you know it he was getting people lighting up real ones thinking it was ok or being overlooked so you will still end up standing outside in the cold :lol: :lol:


Like you bond, I'm not trying to give up, just getting my nicotine fix in a more acceptable manner.

One of the reasons I chose the Skycig offering is that they do an optional blue-tipped battery. No-one can confuse that for a burning ember on a real cigarette.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

feenix said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> > One minor thing though, there are a lot of places around here banning these vapour ciggies just the same as regular smokes. As one bar manager said they look to real and before you know it he was getting people lighting up real ones thinking it was ok or being overlooked so you will still end up standing outside in the cold :lol: :lol:
> ...


I think the ones being sold at the Tesco pharmacy had that but even so some places still won't let you use them, I got collared in one place with a real ciggie even though it wasn't lit, just something to chew on. The other way is just to get completely wrecked on the Vodka's, I can't even get a ciggie out the packet never mind light it and smoke it :lol: :lol:

The Tesco ones were about Â£22 and they also sell the cartridges so it could save you messing around ordering off the internet if you have a phobia about that sort of thing like I do.  To her credit Big M just woke up one morning about 18 months ago and announced she had stopped, she's never smoked another since


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

B is right, I've never even had a puff and I'd never heard of these leccy cigs things till a fortnight ago. I was listening in on an argument developing near me at the football, it was very funny, anyway,the leccy cig puffer, despite pleading and protesting, got dragged off his seat and ejected by the stewards. The head steward said he was "encouraging" people to smoke. :lol:


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

First of all I bought this kit from http://www.ecigarettedirect.co.uk/products/halo-electronic-cigarette.html

The white bit is the battery and is USB rechargeable, it unscrews from the brown bit which holds the liquid and the atomizer.

The atomizer turns the liquid into a white vapour that contains nicotine. The white vapour looks like cigarette smoke and has a hint of vanilla taste.

The starter kit contained 5 cartridges containing 1.2% nicotine and five cartridges containing 1.8% nicotine.

I found that the cartridges lasted about a day and the battery about half a day.

I liked them but felt like I was not getting enough vapour or nicotine so I sent for their high capacity cartridges which contain more liquid (2.4% nicotine is available) and dual coils in the atomizer. I like these a whole lot better. More vapour, more taste, more nicotine.

There is an odd psychological problem in that a cigarette has an end point, i.e. when you've finished smoking it and these don't, so I would take about ten or twelve puffs at a time.

I found that with these I gradually (after a few days) cut down to about three cigarettes a day, by far the easiest and most painless method for doing this I've found.

The vapour does not smell and there is no law to stop you using these in public places although some people don't like it. You can certainly use them in your own house or car without the usual fag smells being left behind.










My new kit continued in next post.......


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

After some research on the Internet I found this website: http://www.totallywi...-eliquid.co.uk/

If you look at the video on the Home Page you will see a a guy 'vaping' some of the kit they sell and it is pretty awesome.

After ages trawling through their site and trying to figure out what what bits fit each other (and phoning them a couple of times) I ordered one of their new Dual Coil Tank systems.

This is a tank containing the e-liquid and a dual coil 'cartomizer' and batteries to suit. The benefits of dual coils is lots more vapour which is lots more like a real fag.

The cartomizers do not last forever and burn out after about five to seven days (so I'm told) I am on my fourth day and still on the original cartomizer. They cost Â£8.99 for four.

After some research I discovered that the liquid is Propylene Glycol, apparently this is harmless and it contains none of the chemicals, toxins or cargiogenics found in tobacco smoke. It comes in many different flavours including tobacco flavour. Apparently you can also get vegetable glycerine liquid.

I have not had a real fag since I got this kit, anytime I feel like a fag I just have ten drags on this and the craving goes away. It has real 'throat hit' this is what 'vapers' call the feeling of smoke hitting the back of your throat. Much more than my previous Halo e-cigs.

Of course these thing look nothing like real fags but the feeling is much more like smoking a real cigarette.

My plan is to gradually,over time, reduce the nicotine strength, zero nicotine liquid is available.

Anyone interested in this and confused about what to order, this is what I ordered:

3.5ML DCT (Dual Coil Tank)










3.5ML Dual Coil Tank Decorative Plinth (goes between the battery and the tank)










4 x Dual Coil Tank replacement Cartomizers, this bit goes through the middle of the tank and changes the liquid into vapour (these are the parts that wear out, apparently they only last about five to seven re-fills of liquid)










Continued in next post........


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Tornado eGo-C 1000mAh Manual Battery - Black & Brushed Steel (I got one of each)

'Manual' means you press a button to turn it on. Batteries last a couple of days, easy.










Tornado Mega USB Charger










30ML Bottle Of Totally Wicked E-Liquid, I chose Vanilla Flavour (nicotine strength to suit)

I use abou 2ml a day and my 30ml bottle cost Â£20










The whole thing assembled looks like this (although my batteries are longer).

The tank in this picture is empty. My liquid is dark red colour


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

Mr. Bond, you don't HAVE to order from their website, you can call them and order over the phone.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Steve said:


> Mr. Bond, you don't HAVE to order from their website, you can call them and order over the phone.


The chemist is just along the road so I can just wander in, pay cash and see what I'm buying. Call me old fashioned but I like it that way, interaction with real live people and a few quid in the local economy. :lol: :lol:

That being said after seeing all that you posted it is probably easier and cheaper to buy a packet of cigs, you can't smoke them anywhere these days anyway. As for smoking these electronic cigs in pubs or where ever, as the bouncer said my boozer my rules, put it away or leave when I was collared with the one I was chewing on. :lol: :lol:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

No such problems on the nightshift though, I've had this one since last weekend and amazingly I have managed to knock it on the head and get down to the odd one here and there already. Not a bad couple of quid spent if I can stick with it.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

In regard to these things getting you chucked out of "No Smoking" areas, perhaps if they looked like a bong, there would be less confusion. :wink2:

Later,

William


----------



## Omega Steve 67 (Nov 8, 2011)

I used to smoke 30 a day, smoked since I was 15, then 5 years ago I woke one morning and said ''thats it''.

I never smoked again, no patches or pastic fags, I just stopped, really it was that easy !. I'm 44 now put on a bit of weight but really glad I stopped.


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Omega Steve 67 said:


> I used to smoke 30 a day, smoked since I was 15, then 5 years ago I woke one morning and said ''thats it''.
> 
> I never smoked again, no patches or pastic fags, I just stopped, really it was that easy !. I'm 44 now put on a bit of weight but really glad I stopped.


Yep...like you Steve...I smoked 60 Marlboro reds a day for years, but when the 710 got preggers with our first (I was 40 then) I just stopped. No patches, gum, electric fags weren't around then...I figured if I can go a week...I can go another week etc. Then the mindset was ...well you've gone this long...if you give in now, all that's gone before is wasted...and here I am 18 years clean.

Apart from the fact that I couldn't afford to smoke now (60 a day = approx Â£20/day = approx Â£600/month) Yes, I might get knocked down by a bus tomorrow...yes my hip gives me some right stick, and yes if I saw a bloke smoking an electric fag near me I'd tell him to feck off...there's nothing worse than a reformed smoker....but at the end of the day, my house and car don't stink, my lungs are now officially clear of $hit, and I can buy more watches! :lol:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Omega Steve 67 said:
> 
> 
> > I used to smoke 30 a day, smoked since I was 15, then 5 years ago I woke one morning and said ''thats it''.
> ...


The quitting smoking by actually quitting smoking method certainly has merit. In North America the ads for nicotine patches, gum, etc. used to sell the products as a means of quitting smoking by substituting the products for actual smoking, then weaning off altogether. These days, the ads appear to imply that you should substitute with their products, but make no real effort to quit using nicotine. 

Later,

William


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

William_Wilson said:


> The quitting smoking by actually quitting smoking method certainly has merit. In North America the ads for nicotine patches, gum, etc. used to sell the products as a means of quitting smoking by substituting the products for actual smoking, then weaning off altogether. These days, the ads appear to imply that you should substitute with their products, but make no real effort to quit using nicotine.
> 
> Later,
> 
> William


Yes, true, but not everyone can go cold turkey.

I think nicotine without tobacco smoke is better than nicotine with tobacco smoke, even if you do use nicotine for the rest of your life.

My plan is to slowly decrease the nicotine percentenge in the liquid. Many strengths are avaiable right down to zero nicotine.


----------



## feenix (May 27, 2008)

My plan is simply to carry on enjoying the nicotine, a little like I still enjoy caffeine. I'm sure that any addiction is not risk free, but I don't see the need to 'give up' if I can indulge without affecting others or even my own health.


----------



## Dazzer (Dec 7, 2011)

I was a full time smoker, when the 710 fell pregnant with our first I decided I didn't want to be a smoking dad. I gave up using the patches. I remeber I had been on the patches for a week, the 24hr patches. They gave me some horrible knightmares. One Saturday during a summer I was changing the poly bushes on my landrover, it was a really hot day. In the late afternoon the wife asked if I'd been tempted to have a smoke while in the garage. I replied no the patch is working. Then when I undressed for a shower that evening the patch had gone. Turns out I had been sweating so much in the garage it failed to stay stuck to my back.

From that day I stopped the patches. I managed to stay smoke free for two and a half years.

But then stupidly I thought I could just get away with smoking only on certain occasions. Before I knew it I'd find more and more reasons for having a smoke. Then over two years I became a full time smoker again. But by this time my eldest son was beginning to watch me and see what I was doing.

By the time he was four he was copying me smoke using a pen in his mouth. I'd never smoke in the house, but he'd watch me through the window while I was I the garden. Then the tv ads started, the ones where kids would appeal to their parents to stop smoking. What a powerful message that was. My son began to get very upset with me smoking. So much so that I would feel so very guilty when smoking.

In mid November last year I got tonsillitis, a sevear case. Even my voice changed, and it hurt like hell, choking on my own tonsils throughout the day. Smoking was not an option, it hurt made me dizzy and gave me a headache.

So for 4 days I could even think about smoking. After those three days I thought if I can make that why not keep it up. The chemical craving had been controlled by the tonsillitis, now to just break the habit.

It worked !! Smoke free since mid November and my kids are so happy with me. My first born said, Daddy I'm proud of you.

I still get tempted now and again, I just remind myself why I have given up.

The trouble with smoking is its just so dam easy to start again !


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Propylene Glycol ? 

Isn't that a form of anti-freeze? or a close relative of same? Not sure I'd like to be sooking that into me lungs either 

I used the original nicorette chewing gum around 35 years ago - hated it and switched to ordinary chewing gum - hated that and cold turkeyed in three weeks from start to finish. 1 week Nicorette, 1 week Wrigleys Spearmint, 1 week cold turkey!


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Whatever it takes, just do it. I deliver medication for the local pharmacy and have several "patients" who are on morphine, very close to the end, all have lung cancer and all smoked (some still do!)


----------



## Steve's Dad (Dec 19, 2007)

mel said:


> Propylene Glycol ?
> 
> Isn't that a form of anti-freeze? or a close relative of same? Not sure I'd like to be sooking that into me lungs either
> 
> I used the original nicorette chewing gum around 35 years ago - hated it and switched to ordinary chewing gum - hated that and cold turkeyed in three weeks from start to finish. 1 week Nicorette, 1 week Wrigleys Spearmint, 1 week cold turkey!


Apparently there is no evidence that propylene glycol is harmful, however there is tons of evidence that tobacco smoke is harmful.

The suppliers of these products also sell a nicotine liquid with a vegetable glycerine base as an alternative to propylene glycol.


----------



## Rob_Rs2000 (Oct 31, 2011)

Steve said:


> I have recently discovered the world of Vaping.
> 
> Anyone interested and I'll post what I've learnt and also some links.


Thank You.

I read this, did some research, ordered a Tornado starter kit from TW, received it Friday Morning and have not had a old fashioned fag since. :big_boss:


----------



## Willyz99 (Jun 28, 2015)

just ordered a vaping kit http://www.vape-compare.co.uk/electronic-cigarette-advanced-kits/all-advanced-kits/

wish me luck guys!


----------



## TomDom (Jul 27, 2015)

I've quit smoking last month when I took in consider my mother's pleasings to try the e-cig. I've bought an e cig kit and some liquids and I liked it so much. I'm still vaping and I've saved a lot of mony this past month. I hope I'll stick with the e cig for a long time from now.. soo happyy!


----------

